
Show HN: MarkRight – Electron-powered GitHub-flavored Markdown editor - dvcrn
https://github.com/dvcrn/markright
======
bengotow
This is awesome—I use Mou right now, but going to try switching to this for a
while.

This really highlights the need to create some sort of shared library from
Electron's core, though. I've probably got a half dozen copies of Chromium
bundled into various apps now!

~~~
dvcrn
Glad to hear. I killed most bugs before posting it here but if you notice
something odd while using it, please submit a issue on github right away.

You could probably symlink `Contents/Frameworks/Electron Framework.framework`
(on mac) to something like ~/.electron to get rid of the duplicated core (and
around 100mb per app). Though I didn't try that yet.

------
katabasis
This is great, thanks for sharing! It's funny, I was just thinking about
trying to use Electron for a markdown editor project.

I work in an academic environment and fantasize about luring writers and
editors away from MS Word into Markdown. Unfortunately it looks like the
Marked library (the most popular JS parser) doesn't support extensions like
footnotes, which are critical for my use-case.

My ultimate dream would be to have an Electron-based markdown editor that
supports inline "tracked changes" through something like git.js[1], sort of
like a desktop version of prose.io.

Care to share any thoughts about the experience of working in the Electron
platform?

[1]:
[https://github.com/danlucraft/git.js](https://github.com/danlucraft/git.js)

~~~
brbsix
Wow that's somewhat scary to hear so many people in academia are using MS
Word. Most papers I read are done in LaTeX and I just assumed the rest were
done on OSX (with whatever they use).

Here's a good article I found a while back when I was looking into using
Markdown for academic papers: [http://blog.cigrainger.com/2014/07/pandoc-
markdown.html](http://blog.cigrainger.com/2014/07/pandoc-markdown.html)

------
epmatsw
What does this offer over Atom and its built-in markdown preview plugin?

~~~
dvcrn
You are right, people that already use Atom probably have a solution inside
the editor. I use a different set of tools and sometimes need something I can
use to edit my markdown files with a as-close-as-possible github preview.

------
jnpatel
For those not familiar with Electron:
[http://electron.atom.io/](http://electron.atom.io/)

------
wh-uws
Just downloaded looks slick.

Make it so I can open multiple windows and I'll be glad to quit stackedit for
you.

[https://stackedit.io/](https://stackedit.io/)

Note im a windows user

------
GeorgeHahn
Wonderful! This works perfectly on my HiDPI Windows 10 laptop (as opposed to
MarkdownPad, which requires an ugly hack).

------
nathancahill
How does it compare to MacDown and Mou?

~~~
stephenr
I guess it depends what your priorities are.

Personally I find MacDown to be a great replacement for Mou, LightPaper may
also be appealing to some people.

All of these are native apps, i don't see what this app could offer that would
make up for being non native.

------
gglanzani
This is so nice, congrats. Is there any way to add styling on the preview?

~~~
dvcrn
Currently not but since the preview is just normal HTML, all we <technically>
have to do is load a different css file. You could of course also change the
shipped css file and build your own version.

------
IceyEC
This is what I've been looking for! Thank you!

------
fiatjaf
Why not make it work on the browser?

~~~
dvcrn
There are a lot web based markdown previewers. You could even go to github and
use the 'preview' feature when editing a README.

------
d1ffuz0r
0 days since new markdown editor

~~~
scrollaway
1 hour since last unnecessary cynic comment about hobby projects.

